# Forum oddities, (no, not the members)



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I've had emails today about post quotes that did not pop up in the notification box at the top, the other day I noticed post quotes by chance that I had not been notified about in anyway.

If someone asks a question in relation to a quote, I don't wish to appear rude by not knowing it is there to answer.

There is also some issue with the 'like' buttons.

Some posts have them, some don't, same thread, no apparent reason for the difference.

Anyone else experiencing similar?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

My like buttons sometimes go off on a wander, hahaha...by the way, the thread title made me chuckle...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

When i send a PM on tapatalk, it sends me the pm as well as the other person, so its like i receive what i send.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> When i send a PM on tapatalk, it sends me the pm as well as the other person, so its like i receive what i send.


That happens to me but notifications with quotes


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Odd occasion the likes button for me also sometimes don't show...


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Same here for the like function,

But if I really like something I'll refresh the page and it'll normally appear then


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> When i send a PM on tapatalk, it sends me the pm as well as the other person, so its like i receive what i send.


Do you get excited that you have a message, then feel all sad when you realise you are just talking to yourself 



Echo said:


> That happens to me but notifications with quotes


That happens to me with quotes, not always but sometimes, and is a bit irritating.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Brook877 said:


> Same here for the like function,
> 
> But if I really like something I'll refresh the page and it'll normally appear then


Thank you for the tip 

And ironically there is no 'like' on your post for me to like it, :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> When i send a PM on tapatalk, it sends me the pm as well as the other person, so its like i receive what i send.


I get this too,

And random error message from tapatalk


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Nytol said:


> I've had emails today about post quotes that did not pop up in the notification box at the top, the other day I noticed post quotes by chance that I had not been notified about in anyway.


When you say that they didn't pop up, do you mean they they didn't show at all in the notifications drop down at the top or that you didn't get a popup box in the middle of the screen?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lorian said:


> When you say that they didn't pop up, do you mean they they didn't show at all in the notifications drop down at the top or that you didn't get a popup box in the middle of the screen?


They didn't show in the notifications drop down as they usually do.

I don't have the pop up option turned on.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nytol said:


> Do you get excited that you have a message, then feel all sad when you realise you are just talking to yourself


A little bit. Lol


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Ive been having trouble with the notifications not popping up on threads Ive had to go to recent posts and go back into the thread to see them.


----------

